
Don't use Verizon EVDO for your Justin.tv clone - jamiequint

======
jamiequint
"The Unlimited Data Plans and Features MAY NOT be used for any other purpose.
Examples of prohibited uses include, without limitation, the following: (i)
continuous uploading, downloading or streaming of audio or video programming
or games; (ii) server devices or host computer applications, including, but
not limited to, Web camera posts or broadcasts, automatic data feeds,
automated machine-to-machine connections or peer-to-peer (P2P) file sharing;
or (iii) as a substitute or backup for private lines or dedicated data
connections. This means, by way of example only, that checking email, surfing
the Internet, downloading legally acquired songs, and/or visiting corporate
intranets is permitted, but downloading movies using P2P file sharing services
and/or redirecting television signals for viewing on laptops is prohibited. A
person engaged in prohibited uses, continuously for one hour, could typically
use 100 to 200 MBs, or, if engaged in prohibited uses for 10 hours a day, 7
days a week, could use more than 5 GBs in a month"

I wonder what they would have to say about Joost!

Does anyone have Sprint EVDO or EDGE with AT&T; or Cingular and know if they
have this same restriction?

~~~
staunch
They're all going to have restrictions like this. They put these provisions in
so that they can bust you if they want to, it doesn't mean they necessarily
will. It's bad PR.

At worst the Justin.tv guys might have to get 10-20 EVDO cards under other
peoples names and hop around to avoid trouble. Or better yet: make a deal with
one of the carriers -- maybe loopt can help with that :-D

I ran into this at one point with Sprint's old data network. I was only able
to make them back down by threatening to cancel our entire ~250 phone shared
plan if they didn't leave me alone. Would have been tough had it not been for
that "clout".

~~~
jamiequint
after I saw this on Verizons TOS I checked out Sprint and didn't see any of
the same restrictions, although I can totally see them harassing you for it.

------
jsjenkins168
I suspect as the popularity of streaming high-bandwidth content to cell phones
increases there will be less control over this by carriers.

In the early days of broadband many ISPs would have clauses like this. With
everyone now bittorrenting and streaming media theres really nothing the ISPs
can do, except some cheap stuff like traffic shaping (not so much in the US
though). I think its only a short matter of time when cell carriers are forced
to give in and just allow it. Otherwise the ones who don't will start losing
customers to the ones who do...

